# πυρρόξανθος και πυρόξανθος



## nickel (Jul 25, 2008)

Στο διαδίκτυο βρίσκουμε το *_πυρόξανθος_ στους διάφορους τύπους του σε κάπου 2.190 σελίδες.

Το κακόμοιρο το _πυρρόξανθος_ μόνο σε 340.

Τα γνωστά λεξικά δεν έχουν ακόμα δεχτεί την ορθογραφία με το ένα «ρ», όσο λογική κι αν φαίνεται. Η λέξη προέρχεται από το _πυρρός_, δηλ. που έχει το χρώμα της φωτιάς. Αποκεί κι ο _πυρρίχιος_.

Μόνο το Neurolingo βλέπω να δέχεται και τις δύο γραφές, όπως και το λεξικό του Παπύρου.

Μήπως θα πρέπει να μπει και στα υπόλοιπα λεξικά; Δεν είναι αναπόφευκτο το τόσο συνηθισμένο συνθετικό πυρο— να παραμερίσει το πυρρο—; Αν φτιάχναμε σήμερα τη λέξη, _πυρόξανθος_ δεν θα φτιάχναμε;


----------



## danae (Jul 25, 2008)

Νομίζω ότι το _πυρρόξανθος_ το βλέπω πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου!


----------



## Dr Moshe (Jul 27, 2008)

Ο αγαπητός Νίκος παρέθεσε ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία.

Ίσως αξίζει να προστεθεί ότι στην πραγματικότητα το επίθετο _πυρρόξανθος _είναι μάλλον μεσαιωνικό, απαντά δε και με τις δύο γραφές (με ένα και με δύο -ρ-), αλλά αναγνωρίζεται από τους εκδότες ως ορθή η γραφή -ρρ-. 

Το αρχ. _πυρρός _σημαίνει «ξανθοκόκκινος, πυρόχρωμος» και πρόκειται για λέξη ήδη μυκηναϊκή: _pu-wo._ Συνδέεται, όπως σωστά επισημάνθηκε, με τον _πυρρίχιο _(χορό), αλλά και με το όνομα του γνωστού βασιλιά _Πύρρου_.

Ευχαριστώ.


----------

